# PGR guides for annuals and perennials



## Darrell (Mar 22, 2018)

I thought some of you might be interested in these guides I found. Hope they are helpful.

http://www.fine-americas.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/01/PGR_GUIDE_2017_LR.pdf

https://www.growertalks.com/pdf/Perennial_PGR_GUIDE_2018.pdf


----------

